# For dondavis3 and others who helped, pics of my new Glock



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

With thanks to folks here who helped with info and advice as I was working to choose my first handgun, I'm posting pics of what I finally decided upon.

There are certainly a lot of options in the compact 9mm arena and as so many of you said, it's really matter of trying a lot of pistols to find the one that works for you. After testing several guns, I settled upon the Glock 19. And during my search, I got to handle a Glock 17 with the RTF2 and I really liked the grip texturing and I thought the "fish gills" on the slide were a better feeling design than the traditional vertical serrations and I even thought the "gills" looked better. I guess all of that makes me a bit of an oddity as many people don't like the RTF2 or the fish gills. My wife went along with me to pick up the 19 and she does not like the RTF2 though she liked the regular texture on the 3rd gen 19 that she held. I guess that means that I won't have to share my 19 with her... :mrgreen:

For dondavis3 and other southpaws, I had thought about the Gen4 19, primarily for the reversible magazine release. However, it doesn't look like the Gen4 19 will be out until maybe late spring/early summer. On top of that, I have been able to work the mag release just fine and the RTF2 and the slide serrations sealed the deal for me. Who knows, with the unpopularity of the RTF2, maybe I'll have something of a collector's item in the future.

I did have 2 mods done to the 19 before taking it to the range. One is a 3.5-lb trigger connector (which is really nice) and one more. See if you can identify it in the pictures with our so-so digital camera (the answer is at the end of this post):



















Got some Glock swag and a GSSF brochure, too:










By the way, the second mod that I had done was an extended slide release. Well worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

alot of people don't like the new stippling like you have but I personally kinda like them. My friends Glock 19 has them and it really helps with control yet doesn't tear up your hand like I expected it to.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

archull said:


> alot of people don't like the new stippling like you have but I personally kinda like them. My friends Glock 19 has them and it really helps with control yet doesn't tear up your hand like I expected it to.


One criticism I hear of the RTF2 is that it can be hard on clothing when the gun is carried in a holster. I'm about to apply for a CHL so I guess I'll find out in the near future.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice I like the looks of it better than the traditional to this is actually the first time I've seen it


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your welcome.

Boy oh boy are you gonna like that Glock.

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------

